

Where else do developers hang out? - oaksagelew

Where else, apart from HN, do developers tend to hang, to get news, etc.? Are Reddit and StackExchange good places? Can anyone suggest other places?
======
tatigo22
I like StackExchange sites. My favorites stackoverflow.com and
programmers.stackexchange.com You can chat with people there, discuss the
white-board questions etc

------
damurdock
Reddit's programmer subs are pretty nice, although they tend to be inactive
for smaller languages/tools/topics.

Do people still use IRC? Where is active these days?

~~~
J_Darnley
IRC channels for projects can be quite lively. The busiest channels I idle in
are #ffmpeg-devel and #lua on freenode. Clearly these are dedicated towards
these projects but sometimes other chat filters in. #lua certainly gets that.

Others can be much more quiet and be usually for tech support of a project but
they can still be a good place to contact people working on a project.

------
oaksagelew
Thanks for all the good suggestions. Appreciate it!

------
stax012
Real-world Meetup.com meetups.

~~~
ayers
I second this. I am a member of around 7 local developer focused meetups. I go
to a meetup at least 1 or twice a month.

